# sweet tooth xj13



## sixtreduce (Dec 21, 2009)

has anybody grown sweet tooth or xj13? feedback


----------



## meds4me (Dec 21, 2009)

Well as far as I know there is no xj-13 ....rather x = cross of the strain and a typo of G-13. Sweet tooth from what ive read is a solid strain and anything TIMES that with ( even a version of the "real G-13) would be something very interesting !
Prob something along the Blueberry x MTF ~


----------



## sixtreduce (Dec 21, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Well as far as I know there is no xj-13 ....rather x = cross of the strain and a typo of G-13. Sweet tooth from what ive read is a solid strain and anything TIMES that with ( even a version of the "real G-13) would be something very interesting !
> Prob something along the Blueberry x MTF ~


 
xj is a cross of jack herrer and g13


----------



## greenfriend (Dec 21, 2009)

I have those strains from Oaksterdam nursery but have not grown them out


----------

